# SVS PC12-NSD and Yamaha's YPAO.



## Duppie (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi All,

I will be ordering the SVS PC12-NSD subwoofer this week and this will be my first SVS subwoofer ever. Can't wait. I have these questions regarding my "to be" setup and would appreciate it if your guys could answer these for me.

1. I will be connecting the SVS to my Yamaha RX-V663 AVR. In you experience is the auto setup / calibration of the YPAO function in the AVR sufficient for the SVS calibration?

2. After the Auto Calibration will I have to do some manual tweaking, except for setting all other Speakers to "small"?

3. Do I really need an SPL meter?

4. If I obtain and SPL meter is the test tones produced by the AVR sufficient for calibration?

5. Is this particular SVS sufficient for a room of 50 cubic meter / 1700 cubic feet at Dolby Reference levels? I just want descend, undistorted low bass for Movie viewing.

6. At what level (db) must the SVS be set to get the longest life span of these subwoofers?

7. How low (Hz) does this particular sub really go?

8. If I set my sub gain to a 1/3, and calibrate my system (AVR) to 75db for Dolby Reference as indicated in the manual. When watching movies at his level will / can "bottoming" still occur on the SVS driver?

Thanks
Duppie.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Duppie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be ordering the SVS PC12-NSD subwoofer this week and this will be my first SVS subwoofer ever. Can't wait. I have these questions regarding my "to be" setup and would appreciate it if your guys could answer these for me.
> 
> ...


1) YPAO will level match and set distance for the sub. I'm not sure if it also EQ's the sub - maybe other Yamaha owners can chime in.

2) Not unless you want to manually EQ the subwoofer with REW and a PEQ. 

3) It's nice to have for a double check against YPAO levels, but not a necessity unless you are planning on using REW and need it for a mic. 

4) Yes, most AVRs have -30 dBFS test tones, so with the master volume set to 0.0 (or whatever reference point Yamaha uses), you should be able to get 75 dB at each channel without exceeding the trim control range for any channel.

5) Dolby Reference Level is generally considered much too loud for most smaller rooms, particularly if they are untreated. Most enthusiasts listen at -15 to -10 Dolby Reference (which is comfortably loud)(, and a single PC12-NSD will handle that. Push much louder and you'll need duals. 

6) If you notice the subwoofer starting to overload - which is indicated by port noise, compression of dynamic peaks, or woofer artifacts (blatting/grunting), then turn it down a few dB. Otherwise, there are no other special requirements for a long life. Common sense and operating within the clean/linear/uncompressed limits of the subwoofer are the ticket to a long and happy relationship with your SVS. 

7) Expect solid response and clean output to about 17 Hz in-room. 

8) Set your gain around 12:00 before running YPAO. The trim level for the subwoofer channel should fall somewhere in the negative range, but not fall at/beyond the limits of the control. If the trim level after calibration is at the negative end of the control range (e.g., -12 on a scale of -12 to +12), then reduce the gain at the subwoofer a bit (try 11:00) and re-run YPAO. 

The maximum power sent to the woofer is a function of the input drive voltage and the gain setting (not either when viewed in isolation). Regardless, unless you get truly ham-fisted, it's extremely difficult to bottom an NSD 12" woofer with a 325W amp.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Duppie, Welcome to the Shack.

Answer to your questions,

1) Yes YAPO is usually sufficient in getting it close however see answers below for other tweaks.
2) you may need to check the actual level as it may not set it high enough.
3) I recommend an SPL meter as its really the only wat to know for sure if the levels on your speakers and sub are correct.
4) The test tones are fine.
5) At reference levels you may find in some movies like action that it may struggle with the really deep bass and may clip that said placement is key and placing in a corner will usually give you a few db's boost. I would not worry about it as the PC12 is no slouch.
6) set it to 75db's to match your mains and you will be good.
7) this depends on the tune you set it to you but you can expect lots of SPL at 15Hz without breaking a sweat.
8) not likely, however at reference there are some BluRay movies that have subsonic levels that will tax any sub There are a few like The Hulk that they actually have 8Hz at well above the recommended standard and it maxed out my PB13U.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, You beet me to it Ed. :T


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Might want to add this to the SVS FAQ list...very informative for sub users.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

As far as I know, YAPO doesn't do any EQ on the sub. It doesn't my HTR-5860. Now there are, of course, newer and higher end receivers so maybe they changed it, but on mine, no sub EQ. It also doesn't seem to EQ the front channels to flat, it just seems to EQ the other channels to match them. Over all it isn't the real high end room correction system, just some basic calibration and such.


----------



## Duppie (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the responses. Seems I will be ordering a Radio Shack SPL meter Model: 33-4050 with my SVS. I suppose this is the recommended meter from SVS team?

So, I just want to clarify and point out exactly what needs to be done for Yamaha amplifiers with YPAO facility connected to an SVS:

1. Set gain to around 12:00 on the SVS.
2. Run YPAO on Yamaha Amp. (Follow instructions in AVR manual).
3. After YPAO, set speakers to "SMALL" since YPAO for some reason always set some speakers to "LARGE". Run the test tones on AVR. Check Levels (75db) of all speakers with SPL meter and make sure that the subwoofer channel level on AVR are on the negative side of the scale as close as possible to -5db (25%), since range in Yamaha's is from -10 to +10 db. This is to reduce noise sent to SVS. If not, adjust gain on SVS appropriately.
4. To balance sub and all other speakers at 75db, make sure the level of Sub is at 72-73db on the meter. This is due to the inaccuracy (2 - 3db) of SPL meter for sub calibration. This only applies if using Radio Shack meters.
5. You're set to go. Enjoy.

Some of the other information I have read from previous threats. Please respond to let me know if this is the procedure to follow and your thoughts.

As suggested by ironglen this could aslo be added to FAQ as a guide line, if procedure has been decided on by all Yammy owners.

Thanks Again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Duppie said:


> Thank you all for the responses. Seems I will be ordering a Radio Shack SPL meter Model: 33-4050 with my SVS. I suppose this is the recommended meter from SVS team?


The radio shack meter is sufficient to do level readings however it is not accurate above 1Khz if your planning to do EQ adjustments using programs like REW.



> 3. After YPAO, set speakers to "SMALL" since YPAO for some reason always set some speakers to "LARGE". Run the test tones on AVR. Check Levels (75db) of all speakers with SPL meter and make sure that the subwoofer channel level on AVR are on the negative side of the scale as close as possible to -5db (25%), since range in Yamaha's is from -10 to +10 db. This is to reduce noise sent to SVS. If not, adjust gain on SVS appropriately.


setting the level to a +5db or even +10 should make little to no difference in the noise of the signal as it is in the digital realm. You will find that there may be some levels set low and some set higher due to room acoustics and furniture placement.


----------



## Duppie (Jul 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The radio shack meter is sufficient to do level readings however it is not accurate above 1Khz if your planning to do EQ adjustments using programs like REW.


Thanks tonyvdb for the info.

I suppose I can do Bass Equalization using the REW program and SPL from radio shack in the 20hz - 200hz range to see if the sweep is flat and if I have some major peaks and dips?

I still need a Level meter to make sure YPAO levels are correct and does not want to spend a lot for this feature.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. You are going to love your sub!! Have fun. Dennis


----------

